# Watch the Baby Grow



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

This is Ever, I got him/her at petco last night! I promise to update as he/she grows up!


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

I get it! Ever is short for Evergreen! Nice one! He/she's gorgeous.


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

I like the fins. Pretty metallic.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I have a few juvies who look to be of a similar size and it disgusts me that they are allowed to be sold so young in stores over there. 

I don't know if it's your photos or not but that poor thing doesn't even look big or old enough to bother jarring yet. Let alone ready for sale. 

Good luck with your little one. Fortunately it was lucky enough to find a home with someone who knows what they are doing.


----------



## Leopardfire (Sep 23, 2012)

He's super cute! I can't wait to see how he grows up.


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

So young. Luckily, I haven't seen any baby bettas, but petco on the color code thing says baby bettas so they might have them.


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

I really hate the idea of petco selling the babies, and I just know that so many of them are probably being purchased as christmas presents for children so they can watch it grow, and I just couldn't bare not to save at least one of them...


----------



## Viva (Oct 18, 2012)

Aww how cute! Are you hoping for any particular gender/color/tail type?


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

Ever is so cute! I hope she/he grows up well! Good thing someone who knows what they're doing bought her/him


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

LittleBettaFish said:


> I have a few juvies who look to be of a similar size and it disgusts me that they are allowed to be sold so young in stores over there.
> 
> I don't know if it's your photos or not but that poor thing doesn't even look big or old enough to bother jarring yet. Let alone ready for sale.
> 
> Good luck with your little one. Fortunately it was lucky enough to find a home with someone who knows what they are doing.


You're right! I highly doubt they are jarring size yet. I've estimated them to be between 5-8 weeks. 


And yay! this is an awesome idea!


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

MoonShadow said:


> I really hate the idea of petco selling the babies, and I just know that so many of them are probably being purchased as christmas presents for children so they can watch it grow, and I just couldn't bare not to save at least one of them...


Maybe one of us with a baby betta could do a webcam and kids could watch the betta grow that way instead. No water changes, feeding, or any of that for the viewers, but they still get to see it grow.


----------



## Viva (Oct 18, 2012)

Any updates?


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

I'll get more pictures of Ever tomorrow! Things are hectic today being christmas and all


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

New pictures of Ever from today!!


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Ever is looking like a male....


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

bryanacute said:


> Ever is looking like a male....


Yupp that's what I'm thinking too!


----------



## Viva (Oct 18, 2012)

Awesome! Looks like their is some dark coloring on his anal fin...maybe black and green ?!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Adorible.


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

Viva said:


> Awesome! Looks like their is some dark coloring on his anal fin...maybe black and green ?!


Wouldn't that be awesome!


----------



## mattoboy (Feb 4, 2012)

Oooh pretty!


----------



## paris38 (Oct 12, 2012)

Awwww!Ever is cute and it looks like he/she has a mustache!


----------

